# 64 stingray tire?



## Vintagedad (Nov 29, 2018)

I picked this tire up from an older gentleman who said he pulled it from a 60s stingray that he previously owned. Unfortunately, the rest of the bike is long gone, many many years ago. It’s been so long he couldn’t remember the exact year of the bike but was positive it was from the 1960s.  The tire is in really nice shape, soft and pliable. It only has one small crack that seems very minor.  From my research I dated it 3/64 but wanted to double check that I am right.


----------



## mcmfw2 (Dec 8, 2018)

looks right...are you keeping or moving it?


----------



## Vintagedad (Dec 8, 2018)

mcmfw2 said:


> looks right...are you keeping or moving it?




Great, I hoped it was. I haven’t really decided yet. I wouldn’t put it on anything other than a correct bike from that era and I don’t own one that early but I’d like to at some point so I’m debating.


----------

